# Texas Flood . . . California Drought



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

With all these flash floods going on - instead of complaining that I can't get anything done it makes me think about our buddies in CA who would love to trade places with me.

























I don't know if they've gotten any relief but do any of you CA residents live in the drought areas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (May 9, 2015)

Oh, yeah! The entire State is on water mandatory conservation restrictions! There are fines for water wasters although I think that only warnings are being issued right now.

To do my part, I have given up water with my whiskey, and take my pee-pees outdoors. (look for the lakes levels to rise)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike Jones (May 9, 2015)

Yeah! Gov. Brown has ordered mandatory conservation restrictions. My County is supposed to cut back 25%..... To do my part, I am giving up water in my whiskey, and taking whiz breaks outdoors in the bushes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 9, 2015)

I wish I could send the rain we have been getting. I have a dehumidifier in my shop and I empty it down the drain at least twice a day, most often 3 times. Too bad I can't just send to CA.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2015)

sure would mean more if pictures were taken on same dates. our low water months can be in winter and high water is may- june. None of the pics I see compare date for date. I read an article where Perth/ Isreal had the same problem -they solved it. Seems like Ca. solution has been hope for rain.


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

My mom just called 5 minutes ago. They live in town - she said their street is underwater and coming up over the curbs. Supposed to be sending me pictures on my phone will post 'em when she sends them.


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> sure would mean more if pictures were taken on same dates. our low water months can be in winter and high water is may- june. None of the pics I see compare date for date. I read an article where Perth/ Isreal had the same problem -they solved it. Seems like Ca. solution has been hope for rain.



I read the Australia solution too. But as for different months I think it's pretty well documented that CA is experiencing a bonafide drought and it has nothing to do with the season. 

But don't worry Mike. The drought is all but solved. The Big B's . . . Barack and Brown are on the case. Solutions sure to be forthcoming now . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My mom just called 5 minutes ago. They live in town - she said their street is underwater and coming up over the curbs. Supposed to be sending me pictures on my phone will post 'em when she sends them.



We are having a very dry warm spring-supposed to be 80 tomorrow.


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 9, 2015)

Having voiced my sympathies for the people of California, I also recall that in 2011 the California started draining a few of its mountain dams in preparation of destroying some of the dams. At that time, they was a big bru-ha-ha because the draining caused some flooding in the lower areas. I think that the San Clemente dam is still scheduled to destroyed to "return it (the river) to its natural state".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

This picture won't mean as much to y'all because you're not familiar with the lay of the land at my parent's house but they don't live in a flood plain. I wish she'd taken a wider view but she was probably afraid to get out in it lol. We're having really bad lightning too. That's a high curb that the water has breached. . . 



 

She said the main problem causing the flooding is a 10 acre field they own about a 1/4 mile up and behind their road that the city has never tied in with the culvert system. Oops!


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 9, 2015)

For @Kevin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Jones (May 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This picture won't mean as much to y'all because you're not familiar with the lay of the land at my parent's house but they don't live in a flood plain. I wish she'd taken a wider view but she was probably afraid to get out in it lol. We're having really bad lightning too. That's a high curb that the water has breached. . .
> 
> View attachment 77984
> 
> She said the main problem causing the flooding is a 10 acre field they own about a 1/4 mile up and behind their road that the city has never tied in with the culvert system. Oops!



Kevin: _"How high's the water, mama?....._
Mama: _ "Well, it's six feet high and rising"... _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS (May 9, 2015)

Jeez Kevin, you may have to get over there and bail her out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

BarbS said:


> Jeez Kevin, you may have to get over there and bail her out!



I drove over there after the rains had stopped about an hour. The street was visible by then but still a good bit of water running. More rains coming though . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2015)

Southern California is drier than Northern California. Politicians believe drought is epic. I believe the rains will return in their cyclical manner. Yes, call me a skeptic on this subject. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Southern California is drier than Northern California. Politicians believe drought is epic. I believe the rains will return in their cyclical manner. Yes, call me a skeptic on this subject. Chuck



We entered a period of global warming and after 20 years of paying millions and millions of dollars to Al Gore he solved the problem. No more Global warming. They'll be a drought until we pay him enough money to make it start raining out there again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 9, 2015)

Lake Oroville will look worse in July . Jan-Feb are typically our wettest months . @Mike Jones 
@Nature Man , how's Shasta Lake looking these days ?


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Lake Oroville will look worse in July . Jan-Feb are typically our wettest months . @Mike Jones
> @Nature Man , how's Shasta Lake looking these days ?



So the images actually depict the best possible scenario for water not the worst. Interesting.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Lake Oroville will look worse in July . Jan-Feb are typically our wettest months . @Mike Jones
> @Nature Man , how's Shasta Lake looking these days ?



Just the opposite here- They use the water up in late summer and then lower the reservoirs in winter to make power and to capture the water again /flood control and start the cycle again. After labor day they lower some of the lakes. Last year because of late runoff most of the boat launches on lake Roosevelt were not use-able- wow- should have heard the fisherman complain.


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

It's interesting how terrain plays such a vital role in a state's energy production. We don't have the drastic changes in elevation along rivers like many other parts of the US and the world (we have a few but not many). We have a lot of flat land so we have huge water reservoirs with coal fired steam generators located nearby. I live downstream of Lake Texoma which does have a hydro generator but most Texas electricity comes from coal, nuclear, natural gas. We also export electricity unlike most states. But if we ever experience a long drawn-out drought more than Texas will suffer. Many other states and parts of Mexico will have rolling blackouts.


----------



## Mike Jones (May 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Lake Oroville will look worse in July . Jan-Feb are typically our wettest months . @Mike Jones
> @Nature Man , how's Shasta Lake looking these days ?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It's interesting how terrain plays such a vital role in a state's energy production. We don't have the drastic changes in elevation along rivers like many other parts of the US and the world (we have a few but not many). We have a lot of flat land so we have huge water reservoirs with coal fired steam generators located nearby. I live downstream of Lake Texoma which does have a hydro generator but most Texas electricity comes from coal, nuclear, natural gas. We also export electricity unlike most states. But if we ever experience a long drawn-out drought more than Texas will suffer. Many other states and parts of Mexico will have rolling blackouts.



Most(almost all) of our power comes from the Columbia river system. It drains British columbia-alberta-washinton-idaho-oregon-western montana and parts of Wyoming. Grand coulee dam Is just one of probably 100 dams that supply our power.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2015)

I am back- Had to take off to dinner. Where we will have the problem this year is Seattle and I 5 corridor. i went over pass twice early this year and there was no snow. The ski run was rocks. They will have trouble without rain and we have had a very dry spring. Ps. Lake behind dam is 152 miles long- would have been bigger but The canadians did not want flooded. Also if you ever get near Grand coulee in the summer, they open the spillway and create the worlds largest lazer light show on spillway. Very cool..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Lake Oroville will look worse in July . Jan-Feb are typically our wettest months . @Mike Jones
> @Nature Man , how's Shasta Lake looking these days ?


78 feet from crest. Last year it was well over 100 feet at same time. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (May 9, 2015)

Snowpack is dismal here too. I do however, remember one year after numerous years of drought here, that they predicted it would take 10 years to fill Shasta Lake back up............it only took one very wet winter. 


@Kevin The pics you posted show a reverse of what is "normal" here. You would expect to see the lake near full in Jan-Feb, hence the 2014 Jan pic gives a glimpse of how bad the drought currently is . There is an area currently in Siskiyou county that is at 0%-5% of normal precipt for this this time of year. The lowest on record since they started tracking such things .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Snowpack is dismal here too. I do however, remember one year after numerous years of drought here, that they predicted it would take 10 years to fill Shasta Lake back up............it only took one very wet winter.
> 
> 
> @Kevin The pics you posted show a reverse of what is "normal" here. You would expect to see the lake near full in Jan-Feb, hence the 2014 Jan pic gives a glimpse of how bad the drought currently is . There is an area currently in Siskiyou county that is at 0%-5% of normal precipt for this this time of year. The lowest on record since they started tracking such things .



Sounds like you will be busy with fire- be careful. If it keeps up we will also. humidity has been in low teens for 2 weeks. Very unusual for this time of year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 10, 2015)

@Kevin - are you watching these 2 guys on a truck in the flood in Sanger? The Weather Channel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2015)

No let me turn it on . . . .


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2015)

I can't believe some of the crap the narrator is saying lmao. Pretty intense stuff though I'm glued and I used to do this stuff . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2015)

The guard pilot is doing a fantastic job but the crewman are key to this rescue they seem to be doing a fantastic job as well. Training training training.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 10, 2015)

Agree on all counts. I hate watching TWC because the meteorologists are such knuckleheads, but this was pretty fascinating. Hoorah NG.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2015)

Textbook. Those guys deserve all the kudos they get. And I doubt they train for water rescues as much as we did. That's a great SAR team you just witnessed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the headsup Hen that brought back so many memories. High 5 to those guys!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2015)

BTW Henry that tornado that went through Sherman and went into Oklahoma passed by my wife's hospital within a mile and half. She texted me from work and cautioned me against going to Oklahoma for a while lol. It's been pretty dicey around here. We have several tornadoes on the ground right now. Nothing coming at me or Terry's work that I know of. For now.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2015)

Keep your eyes up and your heads down man... nothing to play with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 10, 2015)

Scary stuff... give me hurricanes over tornados any day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> BTW Henry that tornado that went through Sherman and went into Oklahoma passed by my wife's hospital within a mile and half. She texted me from work and cautioned me against going to Oklahoma for a while lol. It's been pretty dicey around here. We have several tornadoes on the ground right now. Nothing coming at me or Terry's work that I know of. For now.





SENC said:


> Scary stuff... give me hurricanes over tornados any day.



Hell I will take snow and Ice any day. I hate wind and we get very little of it.......


----------



## HomeBody (May 11, 2015)

Wind...we get it everyday. I hate it too. When you have an outdoor project coming up, you check the wind forecast, not the temp. Wind is the biggest factor in out weather. It finally dies in August for a month or so. Gary


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2015)

It's bittersweet living on as hill. We usually always have a nice wind in the summer. But we usually have a nice wind in the winter. Brrr.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2015)

The Colorado river and Lake Mead are in bad shape too, but I guess California makes a better news story...
http://www.npr.org/2015/04/17/40037...rop-the-west-braces-for-bigger-drought-impact

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> The Colorado river and Lake Mead are in bad shape too, but I guess California makes a better news story...
> http://www.npr.org/2015/04/17/40037...rop-the-west-braces-for-bigger-drought-impact



I like Las vegas solution- 1.5 billion for a lower pipe inlet. If drought keeps up that will be a very short term solution. The colorado no longer reaches the ocean but The Sacramento river is sacred and most goes to the ocean to save an almost extinct-soon to be extinct 3" smelt. I wonder if Those in power in Ca. can spell hypocrite..............


----------



## SENC (May 11, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I like Las vegas solution- 1.5 billion for a lower pipe inlet. If drought keeps up that will be a very short term solution. The colorado no longer reaches the ocean but The Sacramento river is sacred and most goes to the ocean to save an almost extinct-soon to be extinct 3" smelt. I wonder if Those in power in Ca. can spell hypocrite..............


You know better than to wonder that... there is little to no thinking, and much less intellect and even less science in most environmenalist/governmental decision-making. Just lemmings following each other blindly over the ledge.

And, yes, I know lemmings don't actually sequaciously commit mass suicide - but the myth is a good parallel for most enviros I know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2015)

Yea Vegas has been building at full speed for years, don't know what they're thinking.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Yea Vegas has been building at full speed for years, don't know what they're thinking.



I talked to a local here who say's the Vegas balloon has already started to burst. He moved out there years ago and built houses for 10 years, then moved back a couple years ago. He says when it goes it will be big. Couple that with the water shortage and RE might be dirt cheap there in the not too distant future.


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2015)

Looks like there is one upside to the drought, going to be a vintage year for these guys. They say the best years for wines are drought years as well....
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...uana-grown-in-california-will-be-more-potent/


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like there is one upside to the drought, going to be a vintage year for these guys. They say the best years for wines are drought years as well....
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...uana-grown-in-california-will-be-more-potent/



I like the part about "massive amounts of water hurting wildlife" What a joke- It takes MASSIVE amounts of water to keep 1.1 million pools full "At the same time, the _Guardian _notes that California has 1.1 million swimming pools, andasks a very pertinent question. Why does California have all of those swimming pools, especially when there is a drought as severe as this one? As the storypoints out, “against that backdrop, private swimming pools can appear indulgent, if not selfish. The average uncovered pool in LA loses about 20,000 gallons to evaporation per year.” That sure does seem to be a lot of wasted water

Read more: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/wh...a-have-1-1m-swimming-pools.html#ixzz3a80gePeU"

Not massive amounts of water to grow subversive pot farms in northern Ca. As I said above absolutely no Hypocrisy here- NO sireebob!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2015)

Speaking of California and Texas look at this . . . California is moving across Texas - Baja peninsula and all . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Jones (May 24, 2015)

I hope that you and yours are out of harms way!


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2015)

My son and his girlfriend moved into an apartment in Denton (NE Texas) 2 weeks ago and have spent most of their time so far huddled in the bathroom listening to the tornado sirens! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Speaking of California and Texas look at this . . . California is moving across Texas - Baja peninsula and all . . . .
> 
> View attachment 79094


Too much red in there to be California! Perhaps that is Jefferson.


----------

